# Aurelian



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Now Available 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/aurelian.html

Retro wish I didn't spend $120 on ebay a year ago...but I will just cherish it more 


Also, this sounds like a great commute to work http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/thief-of-revelations-mp3.html


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Shite! $27! I paid $160 on eBay! Starting to think its best to just wait out the LE novellas now. I've got everyone one so far and its cost me a fortune. Its a lot to pay for a signature and fancy hardcover.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Would brotherhood of the Storm be the next limited release?


----------



## KramFoot (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah it's the next one, it's listed in Tallern Executioner alongside PS and Aurelian. It will probaly come out the same time as Scars( hopefully January-Febuary)


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I remember this release. Didn't we break Black Library servers trying to buy it?


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Brother Subtle said:


> Shite! $27! I paid $160 on eBay! Starting to think its best to just wait out the LE novellas now. I've got everyone one so far and its cost me a fortune. Its a lot to pay for a signature and fancy hardcover.


I paid $90 for mine, and still love it.
Though I think I am going to just buy the LE for stuff I REALLY want(Such as Aurelian, Tallarn, etc) and skip the other ones like I did with Promothean Sun 



Stephen_Newman said:


> I remember this release. Didn't we break Black Library servers trying to buy it?


Yeah, BL servers crashed, that is why they sold the Gold and Silver editions instead of just the gold lol


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

KramFoot said:


> Yeah it's the next one, it's listed in Tallern Executioner alongside PS and Aurelian. It will probaly come out the same time as Scars( hopefully January-Febuary)


Great...that one I haven't read. It will be perfect to be able to get both that and Scars at once. Still waiting for my Tallarn to arrive..


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Good.

I bought 'Aurelian' when it first came out because (A) I wanted to support the author, (B) I knew it would be a good read, and (C) I didn't feel like waiting over a year to read it. Now I also get to download it as an eBook, which is my preferred format for the Heresy series. It makes it so much easier to reference stuff or jump to my favorite parts.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

This story is so far the only LE I've felt was worth getting. I have yet to read Tallarn, but John French is an up-coming author so I have hopes in him. But the others have been overpriced, revealed little to nothing and should be a fully novel instead of split into several small novellas.

And seriously? You actually bought those overpriced stuff on E-bay? Talk about not getting your moneys worth back. XD


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I dunno, I really liked _Brotherhood of the Storm_. Thought it was very good, and set up _Scars_ brilliantly.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I've just pre ordered a copy, mainly because it sounds like the only one worth bothering with.


----------

